
Python 2.7.12 - nathancahill
https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-2712/
======
jslakro
That means an acceptance about the Python-3-not-been-adopted problem?

~~~
coddingtonbear
I'm afraid not. No new features are being added to 2.7, but bug fixes are
continuing to be released. There are lots of new features in 3.x, and these
days most new projects start out with 3.x support given the compelling list of
neat features. That being said, there are some of us who are still trapped on
2.7 for legacy reasons, and luckily we're still getting bug fixes (for now).

